# JEFFERSON COUNTY AIRPORT, BROOMFIELD COLORADO, USA - FLY-IN



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2005)

Had a little fly in this weekend. On Friday evening while the airport was setting up for this event, I decided to fly around my self. Enjoy the shots, feel free to download!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Sweet shots!


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

Nice! I love the Staggerwing. You get to have all the fun! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Evan, since you liked the Staggerwing, got another shot. The Emblem on the side says "US Embassy, London!"


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Some really nice pictures Fly I personley like the Stang do you know if its based around an original or is it a replica. 
Id love to get a PPL but unfortunately I don't have enough dosh spare to get and retain one.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

I didn't know the Vampire had wing tanks, is that a modification that they went through?

Great pics Flyboy!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2005)

trackend said:


> Some really nice pictures Fly I personley like the Stang do you know if its based around an original or is it a replica.
> Id love to get a PPL but unfortunately I don't have enough dosh spare to get and retain one.



Thanks!

From what I understand this Mustang is from an orginal, a "Stateside" bird that served in a National Guard unit into the 1950s.

Hey, if the pond was narrower I'd be glad to help you out with a PPL! Never though I'd have mine, things just worked out and I thank my lucky stars daily!


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

The cheapest course I've found so far in the UK is £5399 ($9880) and 
plane rental to retain your ticket comes out around £85($155) per hour (Cessna 152) this dos'nt include books, medical fees, landing fees, ect


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Great pics! 8) I love the MiG-17


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

trackend said:


> The cheapest course I've found so far in the UK is £5399 ($9880) and
> plane rental to retain your ticket comes out around £85($155) per hour (Cessna 152) this dos'nt include books, medical fees, landing fees, ect



GOD THAT'S AWFUL!  I'm in a partial ownership and pay $50 an hour for a 172.

Now I know why so many folks come here for their PPL!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I didn't know the Vampire had wing tanks, is that a modification that they went through?



You know Mossie, I'm not sure, maybe something the Swiss did?!?


----------

